# Simple Animated Marionette Puppet



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a simple animated marionette puppet using a couple wiper motors. Hope it helps!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, that's a really cool prop


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nicely done! Solid construction, simple electronics, and great overall effect.

Congratulations!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool, very spooky looking


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would so creep people out if they came face to face with it in a darkened room.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

very creative use of a fgc mech, i like it. great detail to sell it visually.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

SLAM is an evil genius.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Creepy goodness!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully there is something of value here!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome prop!!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Simply Amazing. You have only been in the haunt game a year or so, and you are already one of he top prop builders.

Heck, I still get excited when I am able to follow the Spirit prop assembly instructions.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

a friend of mine fell in love with this prop Slam, she's asked me to make one and i'm starting with the duct tape dummy. 

how did you do the pivot point for the shoulders/arms?
i'm guessing zip tied to the spine..


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks again all. Billy, yes, I had a piece of PVC horizontal off the spine and then I simply zip tied the arms at the shoulders. Sorry I kind of slacked off at the end. I'd love to see how yours turns out!

Jason


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks jason, i did the main body & legs in tape..just the arms to do now.
i need more noodles and pvc but the dummy should be done in a day or 2.

i'll take some pix along the way 

thanks again for sharing your awesome props!


----------

